# i want to work in singapore



## vinothaa

hello everybody
this is vinoth from india i want to work in singapore .i have 2 years experience in network field .im working as technical support engineer in india .i have certification in cisco ,mcsa . can i get job in singapore .i decided to come there in tourist visa on feb 1st week 2009.is there possiblity to get job in tourist visa. please give me suggestion

regards
vinoth


----------



## astuteman

if im not mistaken i dun think you can get a job when you under a tourist visa. 

however u can always try contacting the ministry of manpower for more information.


----------



## chantiq

go and try to submit your resume first to job agency, if there is opportunity for interview..you can come to Singapore, depend on your luck!


----------



## astuteman

yeah.. whatever it is all the best in getting a job here in spore.


----------



## autumnstar

You can get a job on a social visit visa(it lasts for 15 day), but I highly doubt any companies will want to hire foreigners now. You can try though. Companies here are more willing to sponsor if you have the skills they want/need.


----------



## nomad4ever

No way you can get a job on a social visit visa! It's not even possible to be a waiter or anything low-class like that, not even talking about an IT or Network job. That's highly illegal and will only ensure that you won't ever be able to get a proper job in Singapore again.

The right way is to get the job (and the EP card) first or simply come here on a visa-on-arrival or tourist visa (mainly 4 weeks when coming by air or 2 weeks when coming by land) to apply in person for a job and later travel out and back into Singapore, if you get your job and EP card. 

If I'm not wrong you don't even have to travel in and out when getting an EP card. The ICA will make sure that you are properly stamped and all is well.

Alternatively, simply travel up the causeway to Johor Baru and come back the same day to renew and extend your tourist visa (sometimes you will get 4 weeks, mainly 2 weeks extension).


----------



## anonfire

i think that getting a job now in singapore is tough. with the recession, it does not give a reason for the companies to hire foreigners when the locals are unemployed. so, i suggest you gain experience in India first and once the economy recovers you can consider getting a job here.


----------

